# Stay Alive for Spurs



## Spurs™

From the Phoenix Forum it's everywhere, Heres how it works, Check it out, it's really simple and fun:

Every player starts off with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.

All I ask is that you put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (Exaple. Duncan 11, Duncan 12, Duncan 11, etc). Once a player has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can state your reason as to why you voted the way you did.

You simply copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left. 

Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
(-) (+)

There are 15 players, so the total should add up to 150 no matter what.

10 Brent Barry 
10 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler 
10 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
10 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto 
10 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih 
10 Jacque Vaughn 
10 Eric Williams


----------



## Spurs™

10 Brent Barry 
9 Matt Bonner (-)
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler 
11 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
10 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto 
10 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih 
10 Jacque Vaughn 
10 Eric Williams


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I saw something like this in another thread but it was for teams. I'll give this a shot though. What's the voting restrictions though? Like one a day or what?

10 Brent Barry 
9 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler 
11 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
*11 Manu Ginobili (+)*
10 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto 
10 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih 
*9 Jacque Vaughn (-)*
10 Eric Williams


----------



## Rique

9 Brent Barry (-)
9 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler 
12 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
11 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto 
10 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih 
9 Jacque Vaughn 
10 Eric Williams

Edididididited.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Best update yours, Rique. I got mine in just before you.


----------



## Rique

ezealen said:


> Best update yours, Rique. I got mine in just before you.



DAMMIT...My slacking backfires! Update done!


----------



## Spurs™

Lmao! yeh you can post more then once a day long as you don't go in a row oh, for everyone that wants to know im placing these games on the spurs forum so they'll be more active (and i wanna be moderator ;])


9 Brent Barry 
9 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler 
12 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
11 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto 
11 Tony Parker (+)
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih 
8 Jacque Vaughn (-)
10 Eric Williams


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs said:


> and i wanna be moderator


1) You're not 17.
2) You're not a supporting member.
3) You've only been here a couple of days.

I do appreciate your efforts to get the board more active though. Though sometimes you're a bit annoying. Atleast your not annoying and rude (and illiterate) like some other spurs fan who'd lurk around this site.


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> 1) You're not 17.
> 2) You're not a supporting member.
> 3) You've only been here a couple of days.
> 
> I do appreciate your efforts to get the board more active though. Though sometimes you're a bit annoying. Atleast your not annoying and rude (and illiterate) like some other spurs fan who'd lurk around this site.


WOH i never said i'll be one any time soon I just have a goal that's all oh, and the second part i'll take as a compliment


----------



## billfindlay10

9 Brent Barry 
10 Matt Bonner (+)
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler 
12 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
11 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto 
11 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih 
7 Jacque Vaughn (-)
10 Eric Williams


__________________


----------



## Pain5155

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner (+)
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
12 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
10 Fabricio Oberto
11 Tony Parker
10 Melvin Sanders
10 Beno Udrih
6 Jacque Vaughn (-)
10 Eric Williams


----------



## Spurs™

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
13 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
10 Fabricio Oberto
11 Tony Parker
10 Melvin Sanders
10 Beno Udrih
5 Jacque Vaughn (-)
10 Eric Williams


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
13 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
10 Fabricio Oberto
11 Tony Parker
*9 Melvin Sanders (-)*
10 Beno Udrih
5 Jacque Vaughn 
*11 Eric Williams (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
13 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker (+)
9 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
4 Jacque Vaughn (-)
11 Eric Williams


----------



## TheRoc5

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
13 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders(+) 
10 Beno Udrih
3 Jacque Vaughn (-)
11 Eric Williams


----------



## Pimped Out

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
12 Tim Duncan (-)
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
4 Jacque Vaughn (+)
11 Eric Williams


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
12 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry (+)
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
3 Jacque Vaughn (-)
11 Eric Williams


----------



## Spurs™

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
13 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
2 Jacque Vaughn (-)
11 Eric Williams


----------



## TheRoc5

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
13 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili (+)
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
1 Jacque Vaughn (-)
11 Eric Williams


----------



## Spurs™

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
11 Eric Williams

Jacque Vaughn Eliminated!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

lmao at every one hating on Jacque Vaughn including me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
*11 Michael Finley (+)*
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
12 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
*10 Eric Williams (-)*


----------



## Spurs™

9 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
11 Michael Finley 
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
13 Tony Parker (+)
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
9 Eric Williams (-)


----------



## billfindlay10

10 Brent Barry(+)
11 Matt Bonner 
9 Bruce Bowen(-)
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
11 Michael Finley 
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
13 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih
9 Eric Williams


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

10 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
9 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
11 Michael Finley 
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
13 Tony Parker 
9 Melvin Sanders -
10 Beno Udrih
10 Eric Williams +


----------



## TheRoc5

10 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
9 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
11 Michael Finley 
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
13 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders +
10 Beno Udrih
9 Eric Williams -


----------



## Spurs™

10 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
9 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley +
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
10 Fabricio Oberto
13 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders
10 Beno Udrih
8 Eric Williams -


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

10 Brent Barry
11 Matt Bonner 
9 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto (-)
13 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders
11 Beno Udrih (+)
8 Eric Williams


----------



## billfindlay10

11 Brent Barry (+)
11 Matt Bonner 
9 Bruce Bowen
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
13 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders
11 Beno Udrih 
7 Eric Williams (-)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen (+)
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
13 Tony Parker 
9 Melvin Sanders (-)
11 Beno Udrih 
7 Eric Williams


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
13 Tony Parker (+)
9 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
6 Eric Williams (-)


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
14 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker (+)
9 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
5 Eric Williams (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili (-)
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
9 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
5 Eric Williams


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
9 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
4 Eric Williams (-)


----------



## TheRoc5

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders +
11 Beno Udrih 
3 Eric Williams -


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan +
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
10 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
2 Eric Williams -


----------



## TheRoc5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
11 Melvin Sanders +
11 Beno Udrih 
1 Eric Williams -


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

11 Brent Barry 
11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
*15 Tim Duncan (-)*
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
11 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
*2 Eric Williams (+)*


I AM NOT A MACHINE! :curse:


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> I AM NOT A MACHINE! :curse:


WHAT!?


----------



## billfindlay10

11 Brent Barry 
12 Matt Bonner (+)
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
11 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
11 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
1 Eric Williams (-)


----------



## TheRoc5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

11 Brent Barry 
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili +
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
11 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih 
0 Eric Williams -


----------



## billfindlay10

11 Brent Barry 
13 Matt Bonner +
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
9 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
11 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih -


----------



## TheRoc5

11 Brent Barry 
13 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
8 Fabricio Oberto -
14 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders +
10 Beno Udrih


----------



## billfindlay10

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner (+)
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
12 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
8 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
9 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## TheRoc5

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
15 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili +
11 Robert Horry 
7 Fabricio Oberto -
14 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
6 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## billfindlay10

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
7 Fabricio Oberto (+)
14 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
8 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
7 Fabricio Oberto 
14 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
7 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs said:


> WHAT!?


I was ending the streak and saving williams from elimination cause I AM NOT A MACHINE! :curse: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

O ok good for u lol =)


----------



## TheRoc5

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
6 Fabricio Oberto -
14 Tony Parker 
13 Melvin Sanders +
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

1 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
5 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
13 Melvin Sanders
8 Beno Udrih (+)

Poor Beno. Why's everyone picking on him?


----------



## TheRoc5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
16 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
4 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
14 Melvin Sanders +
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

1 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
17 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
3 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
14 Melvin Sanders
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
17 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
2 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
15 Melvin Sanders+
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## billfindlay10

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
17 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
3 Fabricio Oberto (+)
14 Tony Parker 
15 Melvin Sanders+
7 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
18 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
2 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
15 Melvin Sanders
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

billfindlay10 said:


> 11 Brent Barry
> 14 Matt Bonner
> 10 Bruce Bowen
> 10 Jackie Butler
> 17 Tim Duncan
> 10 Francisco Elson
> 12 Michael Finley
> 13 Manu Ginobili
> 11 Robert Horry
> 3 Fabricio Oberto (+)
> 14 Tony Parker
> 15 Melvin Sanders+
> 7 Beno Udrih (-)


I admire your rebellious attitude by giving a point to Oberto. HEAR THAT WORLD?!? BILL IS NOT A MACHINE!!! 

but leave Beno alone!


----------



## Spurs™

Please no mask cursing no i will not reast till beno is gone HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheRoc5

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
18 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
1 Fabricio Oberto (-)
14 Tony Parker 
16 Melvin Sanders +
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

Spurs said:


> Please no mask cursing no i will not reast till beno is gone HAHAHAHAHAHA


Yes sir!!! i will never do it again :cheers:


----------



## Spurs™

11 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
16 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih

Another Elimination


----------



## TheRoc5

Spurs said:


> Yes sir!!! i will never do it again :cheers:


thats the type of respect i like :biggrin: ez take note


----------



## TheRoc5

10 Brent Barry -
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders +
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> thats the type of respect i like :biggrin: ez take note


Notes? Oh, you mean those things you don't take in english class? :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

HAHA that meens more chances of me getting mod right


----------



## Spurs™

ezealen said:


> Notes? Oh, you mean those things you don't take in english class? :biggrin:



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

9 Brent Barry -
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
12 Michael Finley
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
18 Melvin Sanders +
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Notes? Oh, you mean those things you don't take in english class? :biggrin:


ouch..  :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

9 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
*13 Michael Finley +*
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
*17 Melvin Sanders -*
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

9 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley (+)
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
6 Beno Udrih (-)



HERE I COME BENO! I AM THE RULERS OF THE MACHINE HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## TheRoc5

8 Brent Barry -
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih+


----------



## Spurs™

8 Brent Barry
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan +
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
6 Beno Udrih -

Die Beno!


----------



## TheRoc5

7 Brent Barry-
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih +

beno> barry


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc is now exempt from appearing on EZ's list :biggrin: 

*6 Brent Barry -*
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
*8 Beno Udrih +*


----------



## Spurs™

7 Brent Barry (+)
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
*7 Beno Udrih (-)*


YOU ARE STILL MY LIST EZ!


----------



## TheRoc5

6 Brent Barry (-)
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih +
quick ez post again so i can post again lol GO BENO


----------



## Spurs™

7 Brent Barry (+)
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih (-)


HHAHAHAHAHAHAH i have foiled your plan you are not on my list roc because i want to be mod but im keeping my eyes on you = o


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

6 Brent Barry (-)
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih (+)


----------



## TheRoc5

5 Brent Barry (-)
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih (+)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sorry, Roc, BUT I AM NOT A MACHINE!

6 Brent Barry (+)
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## TheRoc5

6 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry -
14 Tony Parker 
18 Melvin Sanders +
8 Beno Udrih

ok ez i command you to vote out beno :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I AM NOT AN IDIOT! (Contrary to popular belief)

Roc, you have just made my list.

6 Brent Barry 
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry +
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders -
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

5 Brent Barry -
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih+

ha you fell for my trick, now barry is loosing by 4!


----------



## billfindlay10

6 Brent Barry +
14 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih -


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Roc, I don't care about Barry. That's why I neither voted for him, or against him, but if you really want me to...

7 Brent Barry (+)
13 Matt Bonner (-)
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
13 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

7 Brent Barry 
12 Matt Bonner (-)
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
14 Michael Finley 
14 Manu Ginobili +
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
17 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih

these games are turning ugly


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 Brent Barry 
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
*15 Michael Finley +*
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
*16 Melvin Sanders -*
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## billfindlay10

8 Brent Barry +
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
15 Michael Finley 
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
16 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih -


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

8 Brent Barry 
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
15 Michael Finley 
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
15 Melvin Sanders (-)
8 Beno Udrih (+)


----------



## TheRoc5

7 Brent Barry- 
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
15 Michael Finley 
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
15 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih (+)
hey ez please vote off sanders :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ezealen's confused now. I'm done playing this game


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Ezealen's confused now. I'm done playing this game


oh and ez put me on your list in the number 1 spot please :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I AM NOT A MACHINE! YOU GET WHAT I GIVE YOU!

Ezealen's List:
TiMVP2 (MDIZZ)
Pimped Out (I Start Fires)
TheRoc5 (Rocketsthathavespurs, or somethin stupid like that)
MFFL (Saint Baller)
Spurs
Spurs' List

Notice how everyone except spurs *(yet)* has changed their name atleast once to try to throw EZ off their trail? FOOLS! I AM A MACHINE!...I mean I'm not...I just have a good tracking system installed. That doesn't make me a machine!...I hate you all!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I AM NOT A MACHINE! YOU GET WHAT I GIVE YOU!
> 
> Ezealen's List:
> TiMVP2 (MDIZZ)
> Pimped Out (I Start Fires)
> TheRoc5 (Rocketsthathavespurs, or somethin stupid like that)
> MFFL (Saint Baller)
> Spurs
> Spurs' List
> 
> Notice how everyone except spurs *(yet)* has changed their name atleast once to try to throw EZ off their trail? FOOLS! I AM A MACHINE!...I mean I'm not...I just have a good tracking system installed. That doesn't make me a machine!...I hate you all!


did some one not get hugs from there mommy when they were little


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 Brent Barry
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
19 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
*16 Michael Finley (+)*
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
*14 Melvin Sanders (-)*
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> did some one not get hugs from there mommy when they were little


Did *someone* not get an education from *his* school when *he was* little*?* :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™

ahahahahahaha he just got told by theroc5 hey roc did the admins say anythin yet?

ez I'm not going to change my name =)

7 Brent Barry
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
20 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
16 Michael Finley 
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
14 Melvin Sanders 
10 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs™ said:


> ahahahahahaha he just got told by theroc5 hey roc did the admins say anythin yet?


Who the hell is "theroc5 hey roc did the admins say anythin yet"?


----------



## Spurs™

TheRoc5 is one of the mods for the spurs forum, and roc is short for theroc5 get it?

I was also asking him a question which is why I said did the admins say anything yet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That may have been what you wanted to type, but I'm sorry to tell you, it wasn't.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

7 Brent Barry
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
20 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
*17 Michael Finley (+)*
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
*13 Melvin Sanders (-)*
10 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

Spurs™ said:


> TheRoc5 is one of the mods for the spurs forum, and roc is short for theroc5 get it?
> 
> I was also asking him a question which is why I said did the admins say anything yet.



You are an idiot!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That was...different...


----------



## Spurs™

7 Brent Barry
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
21 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
17 Michael Finley
14 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
13 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## TheRoc5

6 Brent Barry -
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
21 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
17 Michael Finley
15 Manu Ginobili +
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
13 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

5 Brent Barry -
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
22 Tim Duncan +
10 Francisco Elson
17 Michael Finley
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
14 Tony Parker 
13 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

4 Brent Barry -
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
22 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
17 Michael Finley
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
15 Tony Parker +
13 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

3 Brent Barry -
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
22 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
17 Michael Finley
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker +
13 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 Brent Barry 
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
22 Tim Duncan 
10 Francisco Elson
*18 Michael Finley +*
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
*12 Melvin Sanders -*
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

2 Brent Barry -
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
23 Tim Duncan +
10 Francisco Elson
18 Michael Finley 
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## Zuca

*1 Brent Barry (-)*
12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
*10 Jackie Butler (+)*
23 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
18 Michael Finley 
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
23 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
*19 Michael Finley (+)*
15 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
9 Beno Udrih


*0 Brent Barry (-)* So long, Brent.


----------



## TheRoc5

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
23 Tim Duncan
10 Francisco Elson
19 Michael Finley 
16 Manu Ginobili (+)
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
8 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Spurs™

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
10 Jackie Butler
24 Tim Duncan (+)
10 Francisco Elson
19 Michael Finley 
16 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## TheRoc5

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
9 Jackie Butler -
24 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson +
19 Michael Finley 
16 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
9 Jackie Butler 
24 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson 
18 Michael Finley -
17 Manu Ginobili +
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
9 Jackie Butler 
25 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson 
17 Michael Finley (-)
17 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
8 Jackie Butler (-)
26 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson 
17 Michael Finley 
17 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen 
8 Jackie Butler 
27 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson 
17 Michael Finley 
17 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry 
16 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders 
6 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
8 Jackie Butler
*28 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
*16 Michael Finley (-)*
17 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
16 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
8 Jackie Butler
29 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
15 Michael Finley (-)
17 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
16 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
8 Jackie Butler
*30 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
*14 Michael Finley (-)*
17 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
16 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler -
30 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson 
14 Michael Finley 
17 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker +
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## TheRoc5

how about we do this untill theres 3 players left and then ill add a poll with the last 3 players and we will allow people 2 weeks to vote for the winner? sound good?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler 
31 Tim Duncan +
11 Francisco Elson 
13 Michael Finley -
17 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler 
31 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson 
12 Michael Finley -
18 Manu Ginobili +
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker 
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*32 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
*11 Michael Finley (-) *
18 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Are you allowed to go twice in a row?


----------



## Saint Baller

After an extended period of time, yes you are.


----------



## BG7

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
33 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
11 Michael Finley 
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
5 Beno Udrih -


----------



## Saint Baller

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*34 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
*10 Michael Finley (-)*
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
5 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

Hey geniuses, if there is alreadya guy at 5 why not eliminate him, he's going to be eliminated anyway

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
35 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
10 Michael Finley 
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
4 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

Because we LIKE Beno

12 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
35 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
*9 Michael Finley (-)*
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
*5 Beno Udrih (5)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs, since when does 5=0?

11 Matt Bonner (-)
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
35 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
9 Michael Finley
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
6 Beno Udrih (+)


----------



## Dynamic™

11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*36 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
9 Michael Finley
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
12 Melvin Sanders
*5 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

11 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
36 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
9 Michael Finley
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders *(-)*
6 Beno Udrih *(+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
36 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*8 Michael Finley (-)*
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders 
*7 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
36 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
7 Michael Finley (-)
19 Manu Ginobili (+)
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders 
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## JCB

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*37 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
7 Michael Finley 
19 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders
*6 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Saint Baller

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*6 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders
*7 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## BG7

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
6 Michael Finley
18 Manu Ginobili (-)
11 Robert Horry 
17 Tony Parker 
11 Melvin Sanders
7 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*5 Michael Finley (-)*
18 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders
*8 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## BG7

11 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
39 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
5 Michael Finley 
17 Manu Ginobili (-)
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders
8 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

You got it wrong sloth...


----------



## Matej

*10 Matt Bonner (-)*
10 Bruce Bowen 
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
5 Michael Finley 
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders
*9 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*5 Michael Finley (-)*
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
11 Melvin Sanders
*10 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why the hell are Butler, Finley, Bonner, Bowen, and Beno lower than Melvin Sanders?

10 Matt Bonner 
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
6 Michael Finley (+)
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
10 Melvin Sanders (-)
10 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

I was trying to get Fin out 

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
6 Michael Finley
18 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
*9 Melvin Sanders (-)
11 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damn Maverick fan!


----------



## Saint Baller

Oh? Whats this ezealen?











Straight outta your profile :razz:


----------



## Dean the Master

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler*
37 Tim Duncan (-)*
11 Francisco Elson
6 Michael Finley*
19 Manu Ginobili (+)*
11 Robert Horry
17 Tony Parker
9 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

Saint Baller said:


> Oh? Whats this ezealen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight outta your profile :razz:


Pippin?Is that the guy from The Lord of The Rings :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yeah. Dallas use to be my second team. The way the team and the city treated Finley, and the whole series with the spurs really turned me away from them though. Not to mention they've got that arse Cuban running them. I just haven't edited my profile since I created it over two years ago.

Dirk's still one of my favorite players though!


----------



## Saint Baller

I see, well what happend with the way Fin was treated was he was supposed to sign back with Dallas after 2 weeks but he went back on us and signed with ya'll. So that got a few fans mad. And the deal with Cubes, I can understand where your coming from, but wouldn't you kill to have an owner like him?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> I see, well what happend with the way Fin was treated was he was supposed to sign back with Dallas after 2 weeks but he went back on us and signed with ya'll.


That's not true at all. There was nothing about that anywhere. It was all about which team he'd sign with- Phoenix, Miami, or San Antonio.



Saint Baller said:


> And the deal with Cubes, I can understand where your coming from, but wouldn't you kill to have an owner like him?


No. He helped get the mavericks where they are today, but his whining is doing nothing but hurt the team now.


----------



## Saint Baller

It was all over the Dallas news paper, We were supposed to wait 2 weeks but then Fin started negotiating with other teams and such.


----------



## Shady*

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*36 Tim Duncan (-)*
11 Francisco Elson
6 Michael Finley
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*18 Tony Parker (+)*
9 Melvin Sanders 
11 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
36 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
*5 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
9 Melvin Sanders
*12 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*37 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
*4 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
9 Melvin Sanders
12 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
*3 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
9 Melvin Sanders
*13 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Shady*

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
*2 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
9 Melvin Sanders
*14 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*1 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
9 Melvin Sanders
*15 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
2 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
8 Melvin Sanders (-)
15 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*1 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
8 Melvin Sanders 
*16 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
2 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
7 Melvin Sanders (-)
16 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*1 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
7 Melvin Sanders 
*17 Beno Udrih (+)
*


----------



## Shady*

Isn't there like a 1 hour limit between posts?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Shady* said:


> Isn't there like a 1 hour limit between posts?


No, because spurs doesn't seem to care about limitations and rules.

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
2 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
6 Melvin Sanders (-)
17 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

No, you can do it again if 

A) A person posts again after you

B) An hour has passed


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*1 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
6 Melvin Sanders 
*18 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yep. That's why I don't like this game. I'm just here to ensure that this injustice does not befall Michael Finley!

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
2 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
5 Melvin Sanders (-)
18 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
2 Michael Finley 
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
*4 Melvin Sanders (-)
19 Beno Udrih (+)
*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yay!

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
3 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders (-)
19 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

Okay, I cant watch Finley keep getting added, sorry ezealen but I got to do it!


10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*2 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders 
*20 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

dang beno went from 5 to 29 for god sakes i will not allow this 

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
3 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders 
19 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

Shut up, no body cares what you have to say

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*2 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders
*20 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
3 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders
19 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*2 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders
*20 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
3 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders
19 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*2 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
4 Melvin Sanders
*20 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What the hell? I have to protect both Finley and Beno while at the same time get rid of Sanders? I AM NOT A MACHINE!

Roc, come back!

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
37 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
3 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
3 Melvin Sanders (-)
20 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
*38 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
3 Michael Finley
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
*2 Melvin Sanders (-)*
20 Beno Udrih


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yes! Die Sanders! Die!

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
4 Michael Finley (+)
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
1 Melvin Sanders (-)
20 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
4 Michael Finley 
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
21 Beno Udrih (+)
*
Melvin Sanders is eliminated*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*5 Michael Finley (+)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
18 Tony Parker
*20 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*4 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*19 Tony Parker (+)*
20 Beno Udrih


----------



## Shady*

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*3 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*20 Tony Parker (+)*
20 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*2 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*21 Tony Parker (+)*
20 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*1 Michael Finley (-)*
19 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker 
*21 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

10 Matt Bonner
10 Bruce Bowen
7 Jackie Butler
38 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*20 Manu Ginobili (+)*
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker 
21 Beno Udrih 

*0 Michael Finley (-) OUT*


----------



## Saint Baller

YES FIN IS OUT!!!

10 Matt Bonner
*9 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
*39 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
21 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

10 Matt Bonner
9 Bruce Bowen (-)
7 Jackie Butler
40 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
20 Beno Udrih (+)

NOOOOOOOO!!
beno must die!!


----------



## Matej

^you kind of ****ed up lol ))

10 Matt Bonner
*8 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
40 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
*21 Beno Udrih (+)
*

p.s.: beno won't die


----------



## Saint Baller

Agreed, Beno won't die.

10 Matt Bonner
*7 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
40 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
*22 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

10 Matt Bonner
7 Bruce Bowen 
7 Jackie Butler
41 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
21 Beno Udrih (-)


OHHH but he must i will ask bruce bowen to shoot him haha


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
*6 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
41 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
*22 Beno Udrih (+)
*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

10 Matt Bonner
*5 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
41 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*22 Tony Parker (+)*
22 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

10 Matt Bonner
6 Bruce Bowen 
7 Jackie Butler
41 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
21 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Matej

10 Matt Bonner
*4 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
22 Tony Parker
*22 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

10 Matt Bonner
*3 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
22 Tony Parker
*23 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Matej

10 Matt Bonner
*2 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
22 Tony Parker
*24 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow. I'm done playing this game. Like Bonner deserves to be on the team more than Bowen and Finley. Have fun dismantling the spurs, guys.


----------



## Saint Baller

Hehe, was a joke ezealen, I dont like either of them so I voted them off.


----------



## Matej

ezealen said:


> Wow. I'm done playing this game. Like Bonner deserves to be on the team more than Bowen and Finley. Have fun dismantling the spurs, guys.


it's just a game :tongue: and it's not about the team cuz only one will survive at the end


----------



## crazyfan

10 Matt Bonner
*8 Bruce Bowen (+)* 
7 Jackie Butler
40 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
21 Tony Parker
*21 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Matej

crazyfan you got it wrong

10 Matt Bonner
2 Bruce Bowen (-)
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
20 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
22 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*9 Matt Bonner (-)*
2 Bruce Bowen 
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
*21 Manu Ginobili (+)*
11 Robert Horry
22 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

8 Matt Bonner (-)
2 Bruce Bowen 
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
22 Manu Ginobili (+)
11 Robert Horry
22 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

8 Matt Bonner 
*1 Bruce Bowen (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
22 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
*23 Tony Parker (+)*
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

8 Matt Bonner 
7 Jackie Butler
42 Tim Duncan (+)
11 Francisco Elson
22 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih

Bruce Bowen has been shot =D


----------



## Dynamic™

*7 Matt Bonner (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
*42 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
22 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

6 Matt Bonner (-)
7 Jackie Butler
44 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili (+)
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dynamic™

*5 Matt Bonner (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
*45 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
22 Manu Ginobili 
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*4 Matt Bonner (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
*46 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
22 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is how it should look. 

4 Matt Bonner 
7 Jackie Butler
46 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih

Dynamic and I posted ours at the same time. So to fix it, I changed my + to Manu.


----------



## Saint Baller

Thanks for the clear up wade2shaq
*
3 Matt Bonner (-)*
7 Jackie Butler
*47 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

3 Matt Bonner 
*8 Jackie Butler (+)
46 Tim Duncan (-)* 
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*2 Matt Bonner (-)
9 Jackie Butler (+)*
46 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

*1 Matt Bonner (-)*
9 Jackie Butler 
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
23 Tony Parker
*25 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

9 Jackie Butler
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*24 Tony Parker (+)*
25 Beno Udrih

*Matt Bonner is eliminated*


----------



## Dynamic™

*8 Jackie Butler (-)*
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*25 Tony Parker (+)*
25 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

7 Jackie Butler (-)
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
26 Tony Parker (+)
25 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*6 Jackie Butler (-)*
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*27 Tony Parker (+)*
25 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

5 Jackie Butler (-)
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
28 Tony Parker (+)
25 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dynamic™

*4 Jackie Butler (-)*
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*29 Tony Parker (+)*
25 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*3 Jackie Butler (-)*
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*30 Tony Parker (+)*
25 Beno Udrih


----------



## qross1fan

4 Jackie Butler (+)
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Zuca

5 Jackie Butler (+)
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
23 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry (-)
30 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4 Jackie Butler (-)
46 Tim Duncan
11 Francisco Elson
24 Manu Ginobili (+) 
10 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

*5 Jackie Butler (+) 
45 Tim Duncan (-)*
11 Francisco Elson
24 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*4 Jackie Butler (-) 
46 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
24 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker 
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dean the Master

4 Jackie Butler 
*45 Tim Duncan (-)*
11 Francisco Elson
*25 Manu Ginobili (+)*
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

*3 Jackie Butler (-)*
45 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
25 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
*25 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Shady*

*2 Jackie Butler (-)*
45 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
25 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
*26 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

1 Jackie Butler (-)
45 Tim Duncan 
11 Francisco Elson
26 Manu Ginobili (+)
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

*2 Jackie Butler (+)
44 Tim Duncan (-)* 
11 Francisco Elson
26 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

1 Jackie Butler (-)
44 Tim Duncan (+) 
11 Francisco Elson
26 Manu Ginobili 
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih

Someone kill him now!


----------



## Saint Baller

*45 Tim Duncan (+)*
11 Francisco Elson
26 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih

*Jackie Butler is eliminated.*


----------



## Spurs™

45 Tim Duncan (+) 
10 Francisco Elson (-)
26 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dean the Master

*44 Tim Duncan (-)*
10 Francisco Elson 
*27 Manu Ginobili (+)*
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

45 Tim Duncan (+)
9 Francisco Elson (-)
27 Manu Ginobili
10 Robert Horry
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

*44 Tim Duncan (-)*
9 Francisco Elson 
27 Manu Ginobili
*11 Robert Horry (+)*
30 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

44 Tim Duncan 
*8 Francisco Elson (-)*
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker
*27 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

44 Tim Duncan (+)
7 Francisco Elson (-)
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker
27 Beno Udrih


----------



## Wade2Bosh

46 Tim Duncan (+)
6 Francisco Elson (-)
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker
27 Beno Udrih


----------



## bruindre

*Eliminate Elson!*

*47 Tim Duncan* (+)
*5 Francisco Elson* (-)
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker
27 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

*Re: Eliminate Elson!*

48 Tim Duncan (+)
4 Francisco Elson (-)
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry 
30 Tony Parker
27 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Eliminate Elson!*

48 Tim Duncan
*3 Francisco Elson (-)*
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
*31 Tony Parker (+)*
27 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
*2 Francisco Elson (-)*
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
31 Tony Parker 
*28 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

48 Tim Duncan
*1 Francisco Elson (-)*
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
31 Tony Parker
*29 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
*0 Francisco Elson (eliminated)*
27 Manu Ginobili
11 Robert Horry
31 Tony Parker
*30 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Saint Baller

48 Tim Duncan
27 Manu Ginobili
*10 Robert Horry (-)*
*32 Tony Parker (+)*
30 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

49 Tim Duncan (+)
27 Manu Ginobili
9 Robert Horry (-)
32 Tony Parker 
30 Beno Udrih


----------



## Shady*

*48 Tim Duncan (-)*
27 Manu Ginobili
9 Robert Horry
*33 Tony Parker (+)*
30 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dynamic™

48 Tim Duncan 
27 Manu Ginobili
*8 Robert Horry (-)
34 Tony Parker (+)*
30 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dean the Master

*47 Tim Duncan (-)
28 Manu Ginobili (+)*
8 Robert Horry 
34 Tony Parker 
30 Beno Udrih


----------



## Shady*

*46 Tim Duncan (-)*
28 Manu Ginobili
8 Robert Horry 
*35 Tony Parker (+)*
30 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

46 Tim Duncan
28 Manu Ginobili
*7 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
*31 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*47 Tim Duncan* (+)
28 Manu Ginobili
*6 Robert Horry * (-)
35 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*48 Tim Duncan (+)*
28 Manu Ginobili
*5 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
28 Manu Ginobili
*4 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
*32 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*47 Tim Duncan (-)*
28 Manu Ginobili
*5 Robert Horry (+)* 
35 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih


----------



## bruindre

*48 Tim Duncan* (+)
28 Manu Ginobili
*4 Robert Horry* (-)
35 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
28 Manu Ginobili
*3 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
*33 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*49 Tim Duncan (+)*
28 Manu Ginobili
*2 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
33 Beno Udrih


----------



## mini_iverson213

49 Tim Duncan 
29 Manu Ginobili (+)
2 Robert Horry 
35 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*48 Tim Duncan (-)* 
29 Manu Ginobili 
*3 Robert Horry (+)* 
35 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
29 Manu Ginobili
*2 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
*33 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

48 Tim Duncan
*30 Manu Ginobili (+)
1 Robert Horry (-)*
35 Tony Parker
33 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

48 Tim Duncan
30 Manu Ginobili 
36 Tony Parker (+)
33 Beno Udrih


----------



## mini_iverson213

48 Tim Duncan
31 Manu Ginobili (+)
36 Tony Parker 
32 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
30 Manu Ginobili (-)
36 Tony Parker
33 Beno Udrih (+)


----------



## Spurs™

48 Tim Duncan
30 Manu Ginobili 
37 Tony Parker (+)
32 Beno Udrih (-)

BENO MUST DIEEE!!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller

48 Tim Duncan
*29 Manu Ginobili (+)*
37 Tony Parker 
*33 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

Not going to use yours you had 2 +'s so ha!

48 Tim Duncan
31 Manu Ginobili (+)
37 Tony Parker 
31 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Dean the Master

*47 Tim Duncan(-)
32 Manu Ginobili (+)*
37 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

47 Tim Duncan
*31 Manu Ginobili (-)*
37 Tony Parker
*32 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Matej

47 Tim Duncan
*30 Manu Ginobili (-)*
37 Tony Parker
*33 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*46 Tim Duncan (-)
31 Manu Ginobili (+)*
37 Tony Parker
33 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

46 Tim Duncan
*30 Manu Ginobili (-)*
37 Tony Parker
*34 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*47 Tim Duncan (+)*
30 Manu Ginobili 
37 Tony Parker
*33 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Spurs™

47 Tim Duncan (+)
30 Manu Ginobili 
37 Tony Parker
33 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

*48 Tim Duncan (+)*
30 Manu Ginobili 
37 Tony Parker
*34 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Spurs™

49 Tim Duncan (+)
30 Manu Ginobili 
37 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*48 Tim Duncan (-)
31 Manu Ginobili (+)* 
37 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih


----------



## Matej

48 Tim Duncan
*30 Manu Ginobili (-)*
37 Tony Parker
*33 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Spurs™

48 Tim Duncan
31 Manu Ginobili (+)
37 Tony Parker
32 Beno Udrih (-)
DANGIT BENO MUST DIE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

48 Tim Duncan
32 Manu Ginobili (+)
37 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Pnack

48 Tim Duncan
32 Manu Ginobili
38 Tony Parker (+)
30 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Zuca

*47 Tim Duncan (-)*
32 Manu Ginobili
38 Tony Parker 
*31 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Dean the Master

*46 Tim Duncan (-)
33 Manu Ginobili (+)*
38 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

*45 Tim Duncan (-)
34 Manu Ginobili (+)*
38 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## Spurs™

46 Tim Duncan (+)
34 Manu Ginobili 
38 Tony Parker
30 Beno Udrih(-)


----------



## Matej

*45 Tim Duncan (-)*
34 Manu Ginobili
38 Tony Parker
*31 Beno Udrih(+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*44 Tim Duncan (-)
35 Manu Ginobili (+)*
38 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*45 Tim Duncan (+)
34 Manu Ginobili (-)*
38 Tony Parker
31 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

45 Tim Duncan 
*35 Manu Ginobili (+)*
38 Tony Parker
*30 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Saint Baller

45 Tim Duncan
*36 Manu Ginobili (+)*
38 Tony Parker
*29 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

44 Tim Duncan (-)
37 Manu Ginobili (+)
38 Tony Parker
29 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*45 Tim Duncan (+)
36 Manu Ginobili (-)*
38 Tony Parker
29 Beno Udrih


----------



## Zuca

*44 Tim Duncan (-)*
36 Manu Ginobili
38 Tony Parker
*30 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

44 Tim Duncan
*37 Manu Ginobili (+)*
38 Tony Parker
*29 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

44 Tim Duncan
38 Manu Ginobili (+)
38 Tony Parker
28 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Spurs™

44 Tim Duncan
39 Manu Ginobili (+)
38 Tony Parker
27 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

44 Tim Duncan
40 Manu Ginobili (+)
38 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*43 Tim Duncan (-)*
40 Manu Ginobili
*39 Tony Parker (+)*
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## Pain5155

44 Tim Duncan (+)
39 Manu Ginobili (-)
39 Tony Parker 
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## Dean the Master

*43 Tim Duncan (-)
40 Manu Ginobili(+)*
39 Tony Parker
26 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

43 Tim Duncan 
40 Manu Ginobili
*40 Tony Parker (+)
25 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Spurs™

43 Tim Duncan 
40 Manu Ginobili
41 Tony Parker (+)
24 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Zuca

*42 Tim Duncan (-)*
40 Manu Ginobili
41 Tony Parker
*25 Beno Udrih (+)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

43 Tim Duncan (+)
40 Manu Ginobili
41 Tony Parker
24 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## crazyfan

43 Tim Duncan 
*41 Manu Ginobili (+)*
41 Tony Parker
*23 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Saint Baller

43 Tim Duncan
41 Manu Ginobili
*42 Tony Parker (+)*
*22 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

43 Tim Duncan
42 Manu Ginobili (+)
42 Tony Parker 
21 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*44 Tim Duncan (+)*
42 Manu Ginobili 
42 Tony Parker 
*20 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

45 Tim Duncan (+)
42 Manu Ginobili 
42 Tony Parker 
19 Beno Udrih (-)


----------



## Saint Baller

*46 Tim Duncan (+)*
42 Manu Ginobili
42 Tony Parker
*18 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

*45 Tim Duncan (-)
43 Manu Ginobili (+)*
42 Tony Parker
18 Beno Udrih


----------



## Saint Baller

*46 Tim Duncan (+)*
43 Manu Ginobili
42 Tony Parker
*17 Beno Udrih (-)
*


----------



## xray

46 Tim Duncan 
43 Manu Ginobili
*43 Tony Parker (+)*
*16 Beno Udrih (-)*

Tony's got to stay alive. Since losing Eva, he may be depressed and could hurt himself if he lost in this poll as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Huh? He didn't lose Ev...I mean, yeah! Poor tony! Better kep him alive!


----------



## Saint Baller

46 Tim Duncan
43 Manu Ginobili
*44 Tony Parker (+)
15 Beno Udrih (-)
*


----------



## Zuca

*45 Tim Duncan (-)
44 Manu Ginobili (+)*
44 Tony Parker
15 Beno Udrih


----------



## crazyfan

*46 Tim Duncan (+)*
44 Manu Ginobili 
44 Tony Parker
*14 Beno Udrih (-)*


----------

